# First time going to psychologist



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Ok so basically i had my first appointment with a psychologist today and he kinda sounded like he wanted to put me in a mental hospital... He said that it was an option but he didn't want to jump the gun...the thing is, i only have severe anxiety and i have depression also from the anxiety, but is that really a legitimate reason to put me in a mental hospital?? I thought the looney bin was for people who were a danger to themselves or others, not someone like me. Also, i think i would ducking hate it if i was put in there. I do still have somewhat of a life and tbh i think my anxiety and depression would only be worse if they put me in some "hospital" where i no longer have freedom and they treat me like an animal. What i need is a reason to be alive, not more reasons to be dead. Idk... anyways, i guess this is kinda a vent, but it does have to do with "treatment", so i thought i'd post this here. Anyways i need other people's opinions on this. I don't want to be resistant against something that could help me, but being put into a mental hospital just seems so ****ing demeaning and de-humanizing. I hate how my SA has put me in this type of situation where this is even being brought up. This is so ****ing pathetic. I am actually a normal person, but then i have one ****ing problem and my life is ruined. This is some bs.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't go to a mental hospital. I went to one for 8 days involuntary and it was the worst. People with severe anxiety don't do well in those places, only go if you feel suicidal at this moment. Another thing I would say is to not fully open up to a new therapist right away. Make it a feel out process. Some therapist are so quick to jump the gun, you have to be careful what you say. Also if you don't feel comfortable with the guy can't you find a new psychologist? If seen a few and all have different opinions, just be careful what you share.


----------



## Shawn81 (Jul 9, 2014)

Did three weeks voluntarily. Hated every moment of it. Made my anxiety way worse. Accomplished absolutely nothing. I also work in this field. They feed you pills until you're no longer a danger to self or others. That's the only "treatment". Then they put you back out on the street (literally) because they can no longer keep you --- which means they can no longer bill on you (get paid for keeping you).


----------



## Kawkd (Oct 8, 2015)

Kevin001 said:


> Don't go to a mental hospital. I went to one for 8 days involuntary and it was the worst. People with severe anxiety don't do well in those places, only go if you feel suicidal at this moment. Another thing I would say is to not fully open up to a new therapist right away. Make it a feel out process. Some therapist are so quick to jump the gun, you have to be careful what you say. Also if you don't feel comfortable with the guy can't you find a new psychologist? If seen a few and all have different opinions, just be careful what you share.


Agreed.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I figured it would be like that, just wasn't sure. I'm definitely going to be careful about what i tell this guy. As far as getting a new psychologist, i don't really have too many options because of my insurance, so i figure i'm going to have to at least give this guy a try first.. I still couldn't believe it when he mentioned a mental hospital tbh. It astounds me that putting me in a mental hospital would even be considered an option. It is such a terrible idea, idk wut the guy was thinking when he said that. I honestly question whether he knows anything about anxiety after him suggesting something like that tbh. Just because i have SA doesn't mean i'm going to become a future serial killer or something.


----------

